# Should I get a breaker bar?



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

So this may seem like a silly question, but I'm not above that.  

When I change my wheels, while the car is still on the ground, I loosen the lug nuts with the wrench that comes in the trunk tool case. Then I jack up the car, change wheels, brakes, etc., and put the lug nuts back on using a torque wrench.

I don't have the trunk wrench in front of me now, but it's probably a bit under a foot long (just the long part). Sometimes it takes a bit of effort to loosen the nuts and I can feel it in my back, wishing I had something longer. So I thought a breaker bar would be better- longer handle, more leverage, etc. But the breaker bars I found in stores were only around 17"-18" long. My silly question is are these (seemingly short) breaker bars going to make things noticably easier on my back when I change wheels? I know they should in theory, but in practice is there a noticable difference? Thanks.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

A breaker bar makes a HUGE difference. I don't know how anyone who does their own wheel/tire work lives without one. The tools that come with the car are for EMERGENCY use only, and thus they have yet to leave my car.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

just get a piece of black iron pipe or even PVC pipe at a home store.. u could loosen those lug nuts w/ your just your index finger...cost ~$5


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I love the Hitachi (or any) cordless impact wrench. Big time saver :bigpimp:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I love the Hitachi (or any) cordless impact wrench. Big time saver :bigpimp:


Oh, please don't give me an excuse to buy another power tool. 

Kaz- thanks.

_lk_- I don't currently have anything to put a piece of pipe over. The wrench that's in the trunk is "z" shaped, so that won't work. I'd first need a breaker bar to put the pipe over. I guess it'd be easy enough to just get the breaker bar and if that's not long enough, then put the pipe over it. Simple.


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm probably over-using this picture, but WTF. Here's the HACK using the SCTS Approved cheater pipe on my crapsman breaker bar to get lug nuts loose - with this, it becomes a one handed deal to loosen lugs.










Eric


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

eric5150 said:


> I'm probably over-using this picture, but WTF. Here's the HACK using the SCTS Approved cheater pipe on my crapsman breaker bar to get lug nuts loose - with this, it becomes a one handed deal to loosen lugs.
> Eric


 :rofl: It should be noted that those jackstands are now R.I.P. :eeps:

At B&M, to get the tranny drain plugs loose, I slid the handle off of a 3 ton floor jack over a 3/8 drive socket wrench - and didn't break the wrench


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> At B&M, to get the tranny drain plugs loose, I slid the handle off of a 3 ton floor jack over a 3/8 drive socket wrench - and didn't break the wrench


You're lucky. Most ratchets aren't made for that kind of torque.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

I broke down and bought the Harbor Freight cordless impact wrench last week. It was great! The nuts come off like they weren't even torqued.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I can do the wheels with the Z wrench if they're at ~80ft-lbs. But get a breaker bar. They can put down a surprising amount of torque. When I was doing my rotors, the caliper bolts were completely frozen. I got a pneumatic torque wrench on them, and that didn't take 'em off. I used the handle off of an engine hoist to slip over the breaker bar, stood on the end (about 3 1/2 feet), grabbed the fender and _pushed_ down. I would have been screwed without the bar.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

1 pound of force at 12" is 1 foot pound. 1 pound at 18" is 1.5 foot pounds.

80 foot pounds with a 12" bar requires 80 pounds of force. 80 foot pounds with an 18" bar is only 53.3 pounds of force. BIG difference.


----------

